# Bird song question?



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

In this vid in the beginning you can here a 4 note bird song that 
sounds like someone whistlening.
Is it an actual bird anyone recognizes or just something made up tossed in for sound effects?
This vid was shot in Michigan.
thanks


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like a sound track from a zoo aviary with the birds calling to each other.


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

Those aint Michigan native bird sounds


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I can't say, but George has some really great videos for sale on his web site. I have a Fall Mushroom video coming today, at least I hope today. Here's the link to his site : 





http://meredithpromotions.com/index.html


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Cardinal.

They do that ALL DAY LONG around my house.


----------

